What do you use for project documentation instead of wiki? - InternetSpartan
======
brianjking
MkDocs ([http://mkdocs.org](http://mkdocs.org)) or Sphinx
([https://github.com/sphinx-doc/sphinx](https://github.com/sphinx-doc/sphinx))
along with ReadTheDocs ([https://readthedocs.org](https://readthedocs.org)).

I've also used Confluence and a few other tools. These are my preferences
though.

What are you looking to accomplish?

------
monknomo
What kind of project documentation? The kind developers working in the project
use, or the kind developers using the product use or the kind users use?

I feel like the different card suggest different approaches

~~~
monknomo
*kind not card. typing on the phone ftw

